# Wasserhahnenfuss



## pema (23. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

letztes Jahr habe ich einen Wasserhahnenfuss (Ranunculus aquatilis) in meinen Teich gesetzt. Pflanztiefe ungef. 40cm. Gepflanzt in einem Korb mit einen Sand- u. Lehmgeschmisch.

Das Ding ist wie bekloppt gewachsen   Also erst mal alles topp
Jetzt - über den Winter - ist die Pflanze vergangen...aber ich hatte mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht, bis ich gelesen habe, dass der Wasserhahnenfuss 'wintergrün' sein soll
Zumindet bei mir nicht. Bei mir steht nur noch ein Pflanzkorb mit zwei kurzen braunen Stängeln.

Hat jemand hier Erfahrung mit dieser Pflanze? Kommt sie doch wieder oder hat der Winter ihr den Garaus gemacht?
Ich fand sie sooo schön.

petra


----------



## Kai2010 (23. März 2012)

*AW: Wasserhahnenfuss*

Hallo,

der Ranunculus aquatilis, Unterwasserzungenhahenfuß ist manchmal nicht langlebig. Auf jeden Fall stimmt es das es eine immergrüne Unterwasserpflanze ist.

Es gibt aber durch aus vergleichbare Unterwasserpflanzen, die deutlich robuster sind, wie beispielsweise: __ Nadelkraut, Nadelsimse etc.

Grüße Kai


----------



## baddie (23. März 2012)

*AW: Wasserhahnenfuss*

Brauchst Du neuen ? 

Also ich geh 2-3 x im Jahr mit der "Sichel am Stil" durch meinen Teich. 

Das Zeug wächst und gedeiht bei mir überall. Ob nu <30cm oder 140cm . 

Und das sie (wie im Lexikon beschrieben ) nur selten Blüten austreiben , kann ich zumindestens für meinen Teich nicht bestätigen. 
Im Flachwasser bis 80cm keine Blüten aber überall da wo es tiefer ist stehen eigentlich die ganze Saison über Blüten an der Wasseroberfläche.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. März 2012)

*AW: Wasserhahnenfuss*

Hi Petra,

net überall wo Ranunculus aquatilis drauf steht ist auch solcher in den Töpfchen. Es gibt viele sich ähnlich sehende Unterwasserhahnenfüße, und viele davon sind nur einjährig oder kurzlebig mehrjährig. Wie z.B R. hederacea. 
Aber selbst der echte aquatilis will in dem einen Teich gar nicht wachsen,  während er bein Nachbarn wuchert wie die Pest

MfG Frank


----------



## pema (24. März 2012)

*AW: Wasserhahnenfuss*

Och mensch
schade.
Ja Baddie, ich will neue.
Schreib mir mal eine Nachricht. Abholen ist ja leider zu weit

petra


----------



## Nymphaion (24. März 2012)

*AW: Wasserhahnenfuss*

Hallo,

bitte hört auf das __ Nadelkraut (Crassula helmsi, manchmal noch falsch als Crassula recurva verkauft) zu bewerben. Diese Pflanze stammt aus Neuseeland und hat sich in Europa als invasiv erwiesen. Sie verdrängt heimische Pflanzen (vor allem die seltenen konkurrenzschwachen Arten) und ist deswegen auf der Liste der verbotenen Arten. Nicht nur der Handel damit ist untersagt, sondern jegliches Verbreiten dieser Pflanze.


----------



## pema (27. März 2012)

*AW: Wasserhahnenfuss*

Und er lebt doch,

gestern habe ich mehrere, schon bewurzelte´, Triebe meines geliebten Wasserhahnenfuss am Teichrand rumschwimmen gesehen (ich hoffe doch stark, dass es auch einige Triebe bis auf den Teichboden geschafft haben) und heute entdeckte ich einen sehr kleinen jungen Trieb, der aus dem Substrat des alten Pflanzkorbes herauskam

petra


----------

